# [Game] Mafia Round IV



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

This game will involve eight people *(or more)*; I will be the narrator. Three people will be the mafia, one person will be the nurse, one person will be the detective, and the other three people will be the regular town residents. The objective of this game is to either have the mafia or the town people (The detective, the nurse, and the town residents) win. Each role will be randomly assigned with random.org, but nobody will know except the person that is that role. The first eight people will play. Good luck 

Basic rundown of the game:

Everybody in the town will go to sleep and then the mafia wakes up (All three members of the mafia will be sent a PM and have to decide upon a person to kill). Then, the mafia goes to sleep. After that, the detective will wake up and has to tell me a person that they think is part of the mafia. I will tell them that if they are correct. (This will be done in a separate PM). Then, the detective goes to sleep and the nurse wakes up. The nurse tells me a person that they want revive (The nurse can revive themself and this will be done in another seperate PM). After that, the morning comes and everybody will be told who got killed and everybody has to decide upon a person that they think is responsible for the murder; this person will be hanged.

Video tutorial:


This time, I'll be the narrator since CHLAMYDIAwesome69 is such a shitty ass narrator.

Players:
NintondO_the_gay
keven6969
CumTurista
jDSEX
CHLAMYDIAwesome69
RainbowErect69
Margaret
Redb0n3r
ArduinoDelorian
Potato Pentai


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> I know the game, but how do I join?


You want to play?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> YES!


Added.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> meaning that now that I am added, you will PM me or something? and what AM I?


It will determined when we have enough players.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind..


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> how many players do we have now?


Only you.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> dayum sonny
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I don't count because I'm the narrator.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 8, 2015)

We probably wont get enough members (again), but I want to join. cant wait for ConeTurismO to start messaging my status again.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> We probably wont get enough members (again), but I want to join. cant wait for ConeTurismO to start messaging my status again.


Long time no see, keven6969


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> lol
> 
> keven6969 still says "i am vinsclone" in his status!


Check the original post for your new nickname


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 8, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> lol
> 
> keven6969 still says "i am vinsclone" in his status!


Haven't updated status since I re-joined as a vinsclone.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Haven't updated status since I re-joined as a vinsclone.


Quit slacking.


NintendU_the_great said:


> what? I didn't see any original post


My original post in this thread.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> like the post before you edited it? no, I didn't see it


Your nickname is NintondO_the_gay


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> yur nickname is creampie
> 
> ALSO: WTF is nintondO?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind..


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

ArnoDorian
ComeTurismO
VinsCool
LittleFlame
TheGrayShow1467
Tomato Hentai 
CIAwesome526
RevPokemon
Crystal the Glaceon


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 8, 2015)

ME 2 DAY JOIN


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> ME 2 DAY JOIN


ADDED 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 8, 2015)

2Hack
ArnoDorian


----------



## jDSX (Nov 9, 2015)

Can I play ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Can I play ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Yes ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ooh! Me! Me!
What happened to 3 and the other round 4?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Ooh! Me! Me!
> What happened to 3 and the other round 4?


They drowned in the lake.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 9, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Quit slacking.
> 
> My original post in this thread.


Don't you mean 2Slacking ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Cherry Pie said:


> They drowned in the lake.


Lake of pussy? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Count me in!


Yay! RainbowErect69 is playing!


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Don't you mean 2Slacking ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> Lake of pussy? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> ...


Wanna play?


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Wanna play?


Soon™


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Soon™


I need a definite answer


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I need a definite answer


Yes.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Yes.


You're playing? o:


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You're playing? o:


Yes.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Yes.


Want to read VILVIL 4.0?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll jump in! Don't see why not


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

ArnoDorian, cum play


----------



## nxwing (Nov 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> ArnoDorian, cum play


I cannot cum since cumming too much is bad but I can play a round or two.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I cannot cum since cumming too much is bad but I can play a round or two.


You're playing? :o


----------



## nxwing (Nov 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You're playing? :o


Yep. How many more do we need?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Yep. How many more do we need?


We can start playing now, but' let's wait and see if and anybody else wants to play.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> I'll jump in! Don't see why not


CumTurista, what is his nickname?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 9, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> hentai3agle
> porn3agle
> redb0n3er
> XD


redb0n3er
that i like @Cherry Pie if I have a say haha


----------



## nxwing (Nov 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> CumTurista, what is his nickname?


Redb3agle


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> redb0n3er
> that i like @Cherry Pie if I have a say haha


Redb0n3r it is


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Redb3agle


What is your nickname?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 9, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> pornodorian


Yet, you hate talking about sex in the skype chat but your oh so comfortable with it here


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 9, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> pornodorian


I find @Red3agle's post to be true. In that thread where you ban the user above you, when I banned you for not being an abortion, you freaked out too much especially when I explained that long explaination.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 9, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> hey, you guys TALK about actual disgusting stuff
> and here I am just giving nicknames, not posting actual porno pictures
> and I was just annoying you half of the time in skype when you just talked about it, but I was serious when you posted pictures of a naked anime girl/cat and other stuff (puke)


You are too young to socialize with those kind of people. Either grow up or learn to love and embrace what they post.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 9, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> hey, you guys TALK about actual disgusting stuff
> and here I am just giving nicknames, not posting actual porno pictures
> and I was just annoying you half of the time in skype when you just talked about it, but I was serious when you posted pictures of a naked anime girl/cat and other stuff (puke)


DUDE ITS FUCKING ANIME - ANIMATED NOT REAL THERE IS NO SIN


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 9, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> DUDE ITS FUCKING ANIME - ANIMATED NOT REAL THERE IS NO SIN


Indeed. This is why the bust patches for May are completely normal

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NintendU_the_great said:


> NO SIN, BUT ITS STILL PORN YOU ARE SHOWING TO ME, A FUCKIGN 12 YEAR OLD, NOT 20 OR SOMEHTING LIKE YOU





ArnoDorian said:


> You are too young to socialize with those kind of people. Either grow up or learn to love and embrace what they post.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 9, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> NO SIN, BUT ITS STILL PORN YOU ARE SHOWING TO ME, A FUCKIGN 12 YEAR OLD, NOT 20 OR SOMEHTING LIKE YOU


I started watching hentai when I was around your age. I saw nothing wrong with it. When your on the internet you have to let your morals go otherwise your gonna be treated as a dick head


----------



## nxwing (Nov 9, 2015)

It's not real so there shouldn't be any problem here. You should be thanking them for the knowledge they are giving to you for free


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 9, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Indeed. This is why the bust patches for May are completely normal
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


It is also why I installed them ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NintendU_the_great said:


> fine fine, but you see, when they were talking, iwas just joking, and when they posted those shit pictures, I just said to delete it, like they said to A_Random_guy when he posted his penis


Here is the thing. It was not his


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 9, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> holy damn, that's illegal


Like i give a fuck


----------



## nxwing (Nov 9, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> fine fine, but you see, when they were talking, iwas just joking, and when they posted those shit pictures, I just said to delete it, like they said to A_Random_guy when he posted his penis


I should join this skype group so I canshow how big my duck is


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 9, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> holy damn, that's illegal


The only thing illegal with it us that the videos are mostly copyrigted content that get uploaded to the interwebs without the owner's permission


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 9, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> The only thing illegal with it us that the videos are mostly copyrigted content that get uploaded to the interwebs without the owner's permission


Yeah. I use extended demoed games as well *cough*piracy*cough* I also don't give a fuck about that


----------



## nxwing (Nov 9, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> *Well*, then *you're* KICKED OUT
> xD (evilface)


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 9, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> well, then youre KICKED OUT
> xD (evilface)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


It's illegal to watch real children do porn but as far as animated children/teens that are voiced by peiple of legal age, I see no problem


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 9, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> It's illegal to watch real children do porn but as far as animated children/teens that are voiced by peiple of legal age, I see no problem


Yeah I agree. Again IT IS ANIMATED NOT REAL. Besides it worth it to see the sexy perky neko girls

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@ArnoDorian @NintendU_the_great 

Take it here  https://gbatemp.net/threads/debate-hentai-vs-real-porn.402555/


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

ArnoDorian's nickname is ArduinoDelorian


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2015)

I WANT 2 JOIN 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

This isn’t the Gaywait hype thread 


Tomato Hentai said:


> I WANT 2 JOIN 2 DAY


OK 2 DAY


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

We will start Suun™. Please Understand™.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> We will start Suun™. Please Understand™.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 9, 2015)

Margen67 said:


>



 Please Understand™ make a god damn dubstep remix of this


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 9, 2015)

@Cherry Pie according to the nickname Database thread, its Whole Red Wheat Bagel


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> @Cherry Pie according to the nickname Database thread, its Whole Red Wheat Bagel


I prefer RedB0n3r.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2015)

WE ARE STARTING NOW 2 DAY

*EDIT: ROLES HAVE BE ASSIGNED AND PM'S HAVE BEEN SENT 2 DAY

TOWNSPEOPLE GO TO SLEEP 2 DAY AND MAFIA WAKE UP 2 DAY*


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 10, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> okay....? So mafia gets private message and town people does not.... Okay what about the nurses and doctors ?


EVERYBODY GOT A PM 2 DAY


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 10, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hope I don't get killed in arno's lawn first again like the previous 2 mafia games. I am looking at you turismo.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 10, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 10, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> dafuq?


In the previous games most of the deaths happens on arnodorian's lawn after seeing a suspicious white van.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 10, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 10, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> oh - anyways, has the game started?


It has started, I believe you only get pm's if you are a nurse, mafia or detective.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 10, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> It has started, I believe you only get pm's if you are a nurse, mafia or detective.





Cherry Pie said:


> *TOWNSPEOPLE GO TO SLEEP 2 DAY AND MAFIA WAKE UP 2 DAY*


I think only the three Mafia can make decisions at the moment.  Once they are asleep, the detective will awake.  The nurse will be called to wake up after the detective returns to sleep.  Then, everyone wakes up.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 10, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2015)

MAFIA GO 2 SLEEP 2 DAY. DETECTIVE WAKE UP 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 11, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> MAFIA GO 2 SLEEP 2 DAY. DETECTIVE WAKE UP 2 DAY.


GOOD NIGHT MAFIA 2 NIGHT. WAKE UP DETECTIVE 2 DAY!


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2015)

DETECTIVE GO 2 SLEEP 2 DAY AND NURSE WAKE UP 2 DAY


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 11, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## nxwing (Nov 11, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> DUDE ITS FUCKING ANIME - ANIMATED NOT REAL THERE IS NO SIN





Red3agle said:


> I started watching hentai when I was around your age. I saw nothing wrong with it. When your on the internet you have to let your morals go otherwise your gonna be treated as a dick head


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 11, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## nxwing (Nov 11, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> QUT POSTING DAT BULLSHIT
> 
> also - THATS your sig? really?
> 
> ...


He's not banned, he's suspended. A suspension is like a ban except it has a short time frame like 2 days, 1 week, etc. As to why he's supended, I have no idea.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 11, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 11, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> DETECTIVE GO 2 SLEEP 2 DAY AND NURSE WAKE UP 2 DAY


GOOD NIGHT DETECTIVE 2 NIGHT. WAKE UP NURSE 2 DAY!


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 11, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## jDSX (Nov 11, 2015)

GOOD NIGHT MAFIA. WAKE UP DETECTIVE 2 DAY!


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2015)

NURSE GO 2 SLEEP AND TOWNSPEOPLE WAKE UP 2 DAY.

Over the course of the night, Margaret hopped into a  van that pulled up to his house. Before the mafia killed him, they did some horrific things to him; they killed him by suffocating him with consoles of the filthy console peasants. The detective and the nurse were fooled by the mafia and were driven off course.

TIME 4 THE HANGING 2 DAY


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 11, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2015)

VOTE HERE 2 DAY 
http://www.strawpoll.me/5980345


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 11, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> basically margen is already dead, but now we need to vote who is the second one to die?


The person who will be hanged.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2015)

EVERYBODY VOTE 2 DAY


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2015)

NintondO_the_gay
keven6969
CumTurista
jDSEX
CHLAMYDIAwesome69
RainbowErect69
Margaret
Potato Pentai
ArduinoDelorian
*VOTE 2 DAY P.S. THE DEAD CAN VOTE 2 DAY*


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2015)

http://www.strawpoll.me/5980345


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

Does anyone have an idea on who could be the mafia, remember we could confer with each other to figure things out.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2015)

I wonder too


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> I think it is HaloEffect


Any reason for suspecting him or is it just a hunch?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> reason is, he said "can I play?" and creampie (cherry pie) said yes
> 
> BUT - he isn't in the "vote to hang" poll
> 
> so... where is he? MAFIA


It seems that he is in the poll, the nickname cherry pie called him as is, rainbow*****69.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> oh dayum
> 
> then maybe.................................................................
> VinsCool


I didn't see vinscool in the OP so he probably is not playing.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> ahem
> what about
> Kelton
> A_Random_Guy?
> and can mafia's be int he straw poll?


The mafia are supposed to be in the poll or else the host of the game would be cheating on the mafia's favor.
The only one I don't see in the poll is @Red3agle , well him and Margret but we all know what happened to him.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> hmmmm
> 
> THEN ITS OBVIOUS!
> IT IS YOU
> OR THE OTHERS THAT HAVE 0 PERCENT VOTES


I am not saying it is not me because everything I have said could be in order to act as a non-mafia. But then...
It could also be you, and you are acting like you don't know the rules in order to move suspicion to someone else.
It could also be both of us, and we are just making other readers believe it is actually not you because you are close to be hanged and I am trying to make people believe you are not.
And it could also not be us and we are just having a simple conversation on suspecting who actually is a mafia.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

Honestly I believe that the way @Cherry Pie is making us vote via poll website is wrong because random gbatempers or guest could go to the website and vote for whomever they want and it wont be fair. Also I suggest that mafia members do not get to vote who gets to be hanged because they could gang up on 1 person and there wont be enough members to successfully vote more than mafia members.

This does not mean I am not a mafia member, I could be saying this to deceive people.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

We should PM @Cherry Pie our votes since he is the host and since that was how we used to do it, and he will make sure mafia members don't vote.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> so are you going to?


I would prefer for him to message us so we don't start spamming his mail.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> but what if he doesn't?


well then we will let the poll website handle the votes, even if it is unfair.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2015)

I WILL PM EVERYBODY 2 DAY


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> awesome !!!! But when?


Suun™. Please Understand™.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 12, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## nxwing (Nov 12, 2015)

Wat happened


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 13, 2015)

NintondO_the_gay has been hanged, even though that he was innocent  Please Understand™
Townspeople go to sleep and mafia wake up.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 13, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## nxwing (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure people don't like trolls.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 13, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> FUUUUUCK!!
> 
> YOU!!!
> 
> ...


The dead can't speak


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 13, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## nxwing (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 13, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 14, 2015)

MAFIA GO 2 SLEEP AND DETECTIVE WAKE UP 2 DAY


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2015)

NintendU is deader than Lucas' Mom :^)


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 14, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 14, 2015)

DETECTIVE GO 2 SLEEP AND NURSE WAKE UP 2 DAY


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> who the fuck is Luckas' mom? you? *forgets the fact that this is pointless talking to a dead loser, Tomato Henatai*


It's this chick: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But now that I think about it, nobody can be deader than Lucas' mom.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 14, 2015)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN 2 DAY!


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 14, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN 2 DAY!


HAPPY KWANZAA 2 DAY!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> HAPPY KWANZAA 2 DAY!


HAPPY CHRISTMAS 2 DAY!


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 15, 2015)

NURSE GO 2 SLEEP AND TOWNSPEOPLE WAKE UP 2 DAY

Over the course of the night, jDSEX was targeted by the mafia. He was walking home from his favorite place in his town  called "Big Al's Playpen"; he was kidnapped by the mafia. The mafia sexually exploited him in their van and he almost drowned from their bodily fluids. The detective was tricked by the mafia and foolishly chose jDSEX. The nurse came by and saved jDSEX from drowning in the mafia's bodily fluids.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 15, 2015)

Wait so jdsx didn't die, that is cool. That means the mafia didn't kill none of us and we know jdsx is innocent.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 15, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Wait so jdsx didn't die, that is cool. That means the mafia didn't kill none of us and we know jdsx is innocent.


The mafia are a bunch of sick motherfuckers.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> The mafia are a bunch of sick motherfuckers.


If jdsx didn't die, will we still have a trial since no deaths occurred.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 15, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> If jdsx didn't die, will we still have a trial since no deaths occurred.


I'll PM everybody Suun™. Please Understand™.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 15, 2015)

nevermind....


----------



## Seriel (Nov 15, 2015)

Boop.
Oh noes I disreupted the game


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 15, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 15, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> interesting........
> 
> you didn't PM me yet.....


I was sleeping


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I was sleeping


*SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK*


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 15, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> *SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK*


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 16, 2015)

Which of these people could be the sickos who attacked JDSX
keven6969
ConeTurista
jDEX(obviously not)
CHLAMYDAwesome69
RainbowEfect69
Redb0n3s
ArduinoDelorian
potato Pentai


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 16, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Which of these people could be the sickos who attacked JDSX
> keven6969
> ConeTurista
> jDEX(obviously not)
> ...


What if I killed him?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 16, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Which of these people could be the sickos who attacked JDSX
> keven6969
> ConeTurista
> jDEX(obviously not)
> ...


I think CHLAMYDIAwesome69 might have done this, tbh.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 16, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I think CHLAMYDIAwesome69 might have done this, tbh.


Any reason you may suspect CHLAMYDAwesome69, I don't really think of him as the mafia.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 16, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Any reason you may suspect CHLAMYDAwesome69, I don't really think of him as the mafia.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 16, 2015)

At least we know the nurse is not greedy


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 16, 2015)

nevermind..


----------



## nxwing (Nov 16, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> I think mafia = someone who hates margen and JDSX
> 
> 
> meaning.....
> ...


I believe HaloEffect17 is innocent. He IS an alternate of Margen and why would he get his main acct killed.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 16, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I believe HaloEffect17 is innocent. He IS an alternate of Margen and why would he get his main acct killed.


Hey there, Roshan


----------



## nxwing (Nov 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Hey there, Roshan


Hey there Sam  I would like to enter your van


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 16, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Hey there Sam  I would like to enter your van


Jackpot


----------



## nxwing (Nov 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Jackpot


Can I enter now?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 16, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 16, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> good point, Arnodorian, so the MAFIA IS YOU!!!!!!!!!


I feel like you are the mafia.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 16, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 16, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> idiot! I am dead, and innocent


You probably faked your own death and are still working with the mafia.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 16, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 16, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> hardy har har
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are dead, how are you still speaking?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 16, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## jDSX (Nov 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> NURSE GO 2 SLEEP AND TOWNSPEOPLE WAKE UP 2 DAY
> 
> Over the course of the night, jDSEX was targeted by the mafia. He was walking home from his favorite place in his town  *called "Big Al's Playpen"*; he was kidnapped by the mafia. The mafia sexually exploited him in their van and he almost drowned from their bodily fluids. The detective was tricked by the mafia and foolishly chose jDSEX. The nurse came by and saved jDSEX from drowning in the mafia's bodily fluids.



 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 17, 2015)

keven6969 was hanged and was guilty. There are two mafia members left


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 17, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> keven6969 was hanged and was guilty. There are two mafia members left


YAAAAAAAAAAH!   YAAAAAAH!


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 17, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> keven6969 was hanged and was guilty. There are two mafia members left





ComeTurismO said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAH!   YAAAAAAH!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 17, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


>


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 17, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 17, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> FUCK YOU KEVIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't blame keven cause he didn't kill you. The poll was the one that killed you.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 17, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 17, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> good point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I voted for you. Pretty sute you are the secret 4th member of the mafia


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 17, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 17, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> lol I thought that for you
> 
> 
> I voted for you!!!


Back then, when I was detective for a round that Cherry Pie hosted, I voted for three members. And all those three members were all part of the mafia.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 17, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 17, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> cool - AND THIS TIME I WILL BE RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah m8, I'm a proud owner of a Batmobile Figure


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 17, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 17, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> found out and fixed


I'm pretty sure you are the mastermind behind all of this. Controlling us from ind the scenes.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 17, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 17, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> please, stop your BS I am not. OBVIOUSLY I AM NOT!! I AM DEAD YOU IDIOTS!!!!


You're*
If you are dead then why are you talking? Perhaps your so called "death" was actually staged in order to prevent suspicion from falling into you and your actions.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 17, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 17, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> wut? HOW DO I PROVE MOI INNCOCENCE!?


You can't. In this world, ther verdict is decided by someone and their beliefs.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 17, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> WHO VOTED FOR ME?


I did


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 18, 2015)

IM BACK!


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 18, 2015)

TOWNSPEOPLE GO 2 SLEEP AND MAFIA WAKE UP 2 DAY


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 18, 2015)

THESE BODIES WERE DISPOSED OF IMPROPERLY! 
*starts whistling and pushing the bodies towards arnodorians lawn witha broom* Y'know, this must not be canon :/ *continues whistling*


----------



## nxwing (Nov 18, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> THESE BODIES WERE DISPOSED OF IMPROPERLY!
> *starts whistling and pushing the bodies towards arnodorians lawn witha broom* Y'know, this must not be canon :/ *continues whistling*


Thabsk for moving them to my lawn, I was getting lonely here


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 18, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Thabsk for moving them to my lawn, I was getting lonely here


I'm always in your bedroom, but you never notice me


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Can i play??


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Can i play??


It's too late. Please Understand™.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> It's too late. Please Undress


Im not undressing 4 u. Gay much?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Im not undressing 4 u. Gay much?


I didn't mean to type that. Stupid mobile Temp


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I didn't mean to type that. Stupid mobile Temp


Mmhmm suuuree


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Mmhmm suuuree


----------



## nxwing (Nov 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm always in your bedroom, but you never notice me


Why didn't you just say so


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2015)

Will join round V guyz.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Will join round V guyz.


If VinsCool is a mafia in the next round and he kills me, I will die happy knowing that he noticed me and killed me.

Edit:also, shouldnt u be sleeping?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> If VinsCool is a mafia in the next round and he kills me, I will die happy knowing that he noticed me and killed me.
> 
> Edit:also, shouldnt u be sleeping?


No


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 19, 2015)

MAFIA GO 2 SLEEP AND DETECIVE WAKE UP 2 DAY


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Will join round V guyz.


I will host!..... cherry pie isn't very good.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 19, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I will host... cherry pie isn't very good.


Ffs, let's have someone who hasn't hosted a mafia game host it. Someone like Vinny, Keven or anyone so we can see their writing styles


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 19, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I will host... cherry pie isn't very good.


The pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> The pot calling the kettle black.


But you don't even kill people correctly.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ArnoDorian said:


> Ffs, let's have someone who hasn't hosted a mafia game host it. Someone like Vinny, Keven or anyone so we can see their writing styles


They better kill people the right way....


----------



## nxwing (Nov 19, 2015)

Why won't we have a round of mafia where we base the rules on something else? Like a variant of mafia where it would be maf8a versus mafia in taking control of the city


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 19, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Why won't we have a round of mafia where we base the rules on something else? Like a variant of mafia where it would be maf8a versus mafia in taking control of the city


You can do that if you are chosen.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 19, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> But you don't even kill people correctly.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>



Lake 4 u *cuts cherry pies neck* *eats a slice of cherry pie* *thinks it's yummy cuz it's pie*


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 19, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Lake 4 u *cuts cherry pies neck* *eats a slice of cherry pie* *thinks it's yummy cuz it's pie*


I'm coming to your house, just for you ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## nxwing (Nov 19, 2015)

I'll make that variant of mafia after this round ends. In the meantime, I'll enjoy this round.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 19, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I'll make that variant of mafia after this round ends. In the meantime, I'll enjoy this round.


I think we should open a poll and let people vote who goes next. I'll vote for you, your idea sounds good if done correctly.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 19, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I think we should open a poll and let people vote who goes next. I'll vote for you, your idea sounds good if done correctly.


Or we could have multiple rounds of mafia running at the same time. We can have big rounds that happen for a long time something about 2 weeks on or something like small rounds that only last for 3 days, etc. Something like this


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 19, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Or we could have multiple rounds of mafia running at the same time. We can have big rounds that happen for a long time something about 2 weeks on or something like small rounds that only last for 3 days, etc. Something like this


lets keep it down to 1 for now


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 19, 2015)

DETECTIVE GO 2 SLEEP AND NURSE WAKE UP 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 23, 2015)

NURSE GO 2 SLEEP AND TOWNSPEOPLE WAKE UP 2 DAY

Over the course of the night, the mafia stalked Potato Pentai home and brutally shanked her with a Ness amiibo. They couldn't use the white van because it was found and confiscated by the detective a while ago. The detective caught ArduinoDelorian and he was arrested and later hanged. The greedy nurse revived themself.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 23, 2015)

DAMNIT


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 23, 2015)

ONLY 1 MAFIA REMAINS 2 DAY


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 24, 2015)

is it me?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 24, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> is it me?


Holy... I literally just jumped out of my seat when I saw that.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## nxwing (Nov 24, 2015)

Damnit, we're gonna lose.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Goddamnit we're gonna lose anyway. It's CIAwesome526.


I thought we weren't supposed to reveal who is mafia till the member dies.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 24, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> I thought we weren't supposed to reveal who is mafia till the member dies.


We're gonna lose anyway. We don't even have leads to the detective and the damn nurse is still alive.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> We're gonna lose anyway. We don't even have leads to the detective and the damn nurse is still alive.


But at least give our friend a chance to win without telling who is it.

Our previous post are misleading posts. it can or cannot be xxxxxxx.

Maybe I am also saying this to throw away suspicion of him.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 24, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> But at least give our friend a chance to win without telling who is it.
> 
> Our previous post are misleading posts. it can or cannot be CIAwesome526.


Very well then. I already edited my previousnposts to remove the name. You should too.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 24, 2015)

Why did you tell them it was me?


----------



## nxwing (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm sorry. With me being dead, I felt cheated since you were the only one making decisions.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I'm sorry. With me being dead, I felt cheated since you were the only one making decisions.


Hey Roshan ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 24, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## nxwing (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd hardly counts someone who types in all caps as a genius and btw, you're wrong. No one hates Cherry Pie.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 24, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I'd hardly counts someone who types in all caps as a genius and btw, you're wrong. No one hates Cherry Pie.


Bæ


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 24, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 25, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I'd hardly counts someone who types in all caps as a genius and btw, you're wrong. No one hates Cherry Pie.


i love cherry pie


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 25, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i love cherry pie


I love you too


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 25, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 25, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I'd hardly counts someone who types in all caps as a genius and btw, you're wrong. No one hates Cherry Pie.


IS IT OKAY THAT I DO IT 2 DAY?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> IS IT OKAY THAT I DO IT 2 DAY?


I LOVE YOU 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I LOVE YOU 2 DAY


I LOVE YOU 2 2 DAY!   :WUBAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I LOVE YOU 2 2 DAY!   :WUBAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:









--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> I love you too


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 25, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 25, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> fuck u 2day mafia


Don't curse, young man :^)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 25, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> fuck u 2day mafia


https://gbatemp.net/threads/parents-making-a-big-deal-over-your-mom.404032/


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm taking over for this round:
Everyone is alive, except @keven3477.  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
The end  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 29, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm taking over for this round:
> Everyone is alive, except @keven3477.  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> The end  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I forgot about this to be honest


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I forgot about this to be honest


WELL I DIDN'T. I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR A FUCKING YEAR NOW.  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) (IMAGINE THAT LENNY FACE BUT THE EYE BROWS ARE DIAGNOALA CAUSE PEDOMAN IS MAD!)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 29, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> WELL I DIDN'T. I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR A FUCKING YEAR NOW.  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) (IMAGINE THAT LENNY FACE BUT THE EYE BROWS ARE DIAGNOALA CAUSE PEDOMAN IS MAD!)


didnt i give you control of this a while ago?

Edit: Whoops! this cherry pie's thread. Not mine. These games seem to be forgotten often


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 15, 2016)

A new round is Just Around the Corner™ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## nxwing (Mar 15, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> A new round is Just Around the Corner™ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Count me in


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm in.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Actually.... I think I will make my round 5 myself


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 15, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Actually.... I think I will make my round 5 myself


https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-mafia-round-v.419091/


----------

